# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  P-town

## george

For you MikeR... on da way south two days ago...

----------


## MIke R

beautiful!......so much of my life encapsulated in that shot.....thanks

----------


## NHDiane

Wow, that's a great Cape shot!  The "Big Comma"

----------


## george

not sure where the ocean meets the sky... :)

----------


## NHDiane

> not sure where the ocean meets the sky... :)



That's part of why this is a terrific shot...nice job!

----------


## Rosemary

Planning a December trip to Provincetown - just reserved, in fact.  Always wanted to do this.

----------


## katva

I loved it there----I think my sister and I will be back in June :thumb up:   Have a great time, Rosemary---- I bet it's pretty in the winter..

nice shot, George!

----------


## KevinS

> Planning a December trip to Provincetown - just reserved, in fact.  Always wanted to do this.



Enjoy!  We've made many trips to P-Town to visit with Mike, or with Mike et famille.  I like that town, in season and out, Mike (et famille) or not.

----------


## MIke R

> Planning a December trip to Provincetown - just reserved, in fact.  Always wanted to do this.



many special Christmas/Decembers/New Years Eves there when we lived there all year round....going to Front Street for dinner and walking home along an empty Commercial Street, with all the shops lit up for the holidays......the salt air smells so strong and fresh that time of year

no tourists....you know everyone in the bars  and restos...very nice

you wont be disappointed

----------


## MIke R

> I loved it there----I think my sister and I will be back in June



you need to stay in town this time instead of out at Beach Point...talk to Martin about  my friends Inn he stays at when he is there...he likes it a lot... in a very quiet section of town right across the street from my old Cafe and a few doors down from my old house and right on the harbor ( across the street )

----------


## katva

> you need to stay in town this time instead of out at Beach Point...talk to Martin about  my friends Inn he stays at when he is there...he likes it a lot... in a very quiet section of town right across the street from my old Cafe and a few doors down from my old house and right on the harbor ( across the street )



Yes----- definitely in town this time!!!  I think you sent me the info n the Inn, but I'll check with Martin if not. Peggy says we're on! I think the first week of June.....

----------


## MIke R

I am going to be with 20 middle schoolers from June 2nd to June 5th at Cape Cod Sea Camps in Brewster so I hope its right after that otherwise we will miss each other

----------


## katva

I'll have to check the dates. Her teaching gig at WHOI is usually the week after Memorial Day, I think.

----------


## MIke R

well thats fine and that would mean she would be done when I am done at the end of the week and then we have the weekend to chill

----------


## katva

> well thats fine and that would mean she would be done when I am done at the end of the week and then we have the weekend to chill



 :thumb up:

----------

